# Canon saw operating profit slump over 42-percent



## denisbergeron (Oct 25, 2012)

Maybe Canon will learn that we want new camera with new potentiel.
http://www.slashgear.com/canons-q3-2012-crunch-income-down-a-third-as-cameras-struggle-25253973/
It's not because people doesn't buy new camera, it's because you don't sell new product.
Why not doing digital camera with all the feature you got 15 years ago in the eos 3, EOS elanIIe or EOS 7e etc.
Why not a "real new sensor" 
Why not a real good AF like the one in the eos 3, EOS elanIIe or EOS 7e etc.
Look Canon you loose the game, time to act.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2012)

Do you think that Nikon or Sony is doing better?

In Fact, Canon is doing much better than either Nikon or Sony.

The world economy is in a slump, and luxury items are not selling. Expect lower prices and more sales!

If Sales and Profits are a indication of the products companies are offering, Canon is offering better ones!

Canon 3rd quarter *profit*: - 122.5 billion yen - (Down *42%*)
Nikon 1st Quarter *Profit* - 15.77 billion yen - (Down *48%* ) expect worse when the 2nd qtr comes out
Sony 1st Quarter Profit* LOSS* - 15.5 billion yen * LOSS* (Down - Its so bad that Sony does not give a percentage, but sales were down 77.8%) expect worse for the second quarter!


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 25, 2012)

Thats because of a series of price spikes, under-whelming products, and restrictive design choices not based on R&D limitations but instead based on profit margins. IE: 1Dx f/8 focusing, It was a software limitation, not hardware.


----------



## PackLight (Oct 25, 2012)

A bunch of bull, a heading that does nothing more than draw in hits. 
Read the whole article, 42 is the largest number you find because it sounds the best.

Truth is that it is an industry down turn, Nikon is having the same issues.
Nikon's release in August;

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-08-09/nikon-slumps-in-tokyo-after-cutting-profit-outlook.html


----------



## Canon-F1 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Canon’s Q3 Profits Tumbled Down By 42% *

good! canon is feeling the pressure.

http://www.canonwatch.com/canons-q3-profits-tumbled-down-by-42-revenues-by-13-2/

seems like mediocre and overpriced product´s don´t sell so well in the current economy.

but on the other hand nikon seem to have the same problems.. same as sony.

fact is if canon had made the 6D a better camera i would have spend money on canon gear this year.
i had hoped the 6D would be a 5D MK2 with a 7D AF. 

but what do i get?

features that cost a couple of dollars to implement (WIFI and GPS).
worse x-sync, worse shutter (speed and life), worse viewfinder, SD cards only, etc... no thanks.


----------



## Menace (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Canon’s Q3 Profits Tumbled Down By 42% *

How big is a Yen vs US$ factor in the downward profit trend for theses companies?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Canon’s Q3 Profits Tumbled Down By 42% *

Nikon's most-recent quarterly results show an even bigger loss - 47%. It has little to do with products, and much to do with the global economy.

But who knows, maybe you not buying a 6D will throw Canon into a topspin eventually leading to bankruptcy. The butterfly effect, right?


----------



## Phenix205 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Canon’s Q3 Profits Tumbled Down By 42% *

Also, more and more people are using their phones to take photos and videos, no need for the traditional digital P&S or even Rebels. I doubt Canon makes much money from pro cameras.


----------



## tron (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Canon’s Q3 Profits Tumbled Down By 42% *

The point is did they lose money from the camera sector or other areas too?

It seems though that their pricing wasn't that smart although this cannot be proved. We do not know how many more would have bought 5DMkIII if it started say 500$/euros less)


----------



## PackLight (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Canon’s Q3 Profits Tumbled Down By 42% *

Just like the other post about this subject it is bull.
It isn't even a correct information in title on the thread or the article.
The thread title doesn't say what profits. Gross and Net profits were down by a few percent. Someone uses the worst number to get hits on their article and they didn't provide the overall picture.

It is an industry thing. Nikon's financials are looking the same way.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-08-09/nikon-slumps-in-tokyo-after-cutting-profit-outlook.html

Canon isn't suffering as much as the OP hopes on them, and Canon's revenue problems have little to do with 6D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Canon’s Q3 Profits Tumbled Down By 42% *



PackLight said:


> Canon isn't suffering as much as the OP hopes on them, and Canon's revenue problems have *little* to do with 6D.



_Nothing_ at all to do with the 6D, actually, since 3Q ended in September, and the announcement indicated that availablity would be end of 4Q12, so it has no bearing on 3Q revenues.


----------



## PackLight (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Canon’s Q3 Profits Tumbled Down By 42% *



neuroanatomist said:


> PackLight said:
> 
> 
> > Canon isn't suffering as much as the OP hopes on them, and Canon's revenue problems have *little* to do with 6D.
> ...



That is true. Actually our iphones are probably the biggest contributor to any losses Canon has. Low end PS are quickly becoming a thing of the past. This isn't a mystery to Canon and they seem to be posturing for it.


----------



## robbymack (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Canon’s Q3 Profits Tumbled Down By 42% *

You do realize canon makes more than dslr's right? Profits tumbled, but revenues didn't take as much of a hit which means canon was essentially giving a lot of the stuff they sold away at near or below cost. Sorry to all of you who are just miffed at the 5diii pricing. It's also important to remember that this is in yen and the most important factor is generally yen vs usd, and in some cases yen vs yuan as those are the two largest customers.


----------



## PackLight (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Canon’s Q3 Profits Tumbled Down By 42% *



robbymack said:


> You do realize canon makes more than dslr's right?



So that explains why the copier here at work says Canon on the side. I thought maybe there were two companies named Canon.


----------



## preppyak (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Canon’s Q3 Profits Tumbled Down By 42% *



robbymack said:


> You do realize canon makes more than dslr's right? Profits tumbled, but revenues didn't take as much of a hit which means canon was essentially giving a lot of the stuff they sold away at near or below cost.


Actually, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if all of their printer rebate deals had a major impact on that. They were giving $400 back to customers on printers that most people paid $325-350 for, which means the actual cost to the wholesaler couldn't have been anywhere near $400. And then those people were turning around and selling those printers on Ebay/Craigslist for dirt cheap, which means nobody is buying new printers from Canon.

Add that into the weaker P+S market, etc and you have a lot of things that affect them


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Canon’s Q3 Profits Tumbled Down By 42% *



neuroanatomist said:


> Nikon's most-recent quarterly results show an even bigger loss - 47%. It has little to do with products, and much to do with the global economy.



Whatever the reasons, obviously there are two different strategies to fight the situation: either release innovative products or/and at a very competitive price (Nikon) or mostly play it safe and follow the competition while squeezing every $ out of the existing medium to high-end market (Canon).

Canon's approach might actually be more successful from a shareholder's value perspective, and Nikon is now tied to Sony since they use their patents. But as a current user of the Canon system I still find this rather frustrating.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 26, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> > DSLR sales fell over last year, with Canon mentioning that its launch of new models like the EOS 5D Mark III didn't help to shore its camera figures up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 5D3 is over-priced. That why I bought it off of evil bay for 3000$. ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 26, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D3 is over-priced. That why I bought it off of evil bay for 3000$. ;D
> ...



Well, 3000$ around two weeks after Launch. Plus, I needed to replace my dying 5Dc already and I still made the right choice for when I needed it.

I will buy another 5D3 body to replace my 7D soon when that adorama fire sale comes back. ;D


----------

